
Is That Really Good Quality Code You’re Writing? - ashitlerferad
https://sourceforge.net/blog/is-that-really-good-quality-code-youre-writing/
======
hiddentag
I almost fell for this sourceforge link. No, I don't want to punch the monkey
or learn one neat trick.

~~~
ashitlerferad
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_of_sourceforge_since_its_acquisition_in/)

